
Show HN: Email Analytics Meets Machine Learning - moah
http://www.boomeranggmail.com/insights/
======
hongquan
This looks great! As a Founder, I probably spend 70-80% of my time on email.
Would be nice to see how effective they are.

How long does it take to figure out what I should be doing?

~~~
moah
It will show you some suggestions right away. But I think changing something
like how you write email takes some effort to be mindful every time you write
an email. I’d suggest checking back every month or two to see if you are
making progress.

